#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Аудио запись практики чод в исполнении Нины Робинсон

## Aleksey L.

ищу аудио-запись практики чод в исполнении Нины Робинсон
если вдруг есть у кого, пишите / кидайте в личку 

спасибо!

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Может, легче (и вежливее) написать самой Нине?

----------


## Аньезка

А почему именно Нины, а не Чогьяла Намкая Норбу? Она же по любому исполняет, как он учит.

P.S. Ужж, у тебя лунг есть на Чод?

----------


## Aleksey L.

Андрей Беседин,
думаю, беспокоить человека по таким мелочам - не дело. 
и потом, всегда есть люди, которые обычно делают записи .... вот их и ищу

Аньезка,
исполнение ЧНР слишком медленное. мне нужен ритм.

----------


## Андрей Панфилов

> исполнение ЧНР слишком медленное. мне нужен ритм.


Нина Робинсон исполняет Чод точно так же, как и Чогьял Намкай Норбу, в том же самом ритме  :Smilie:

----------


## Aleksey L.

рад, что все такие умные. скорость исполнения отличается, как и стиль напева. 

у меня есть диск Chod Cutting Through Duailism - Chogyal Namkhai Norbu
но он дурацкий. имхо

----------

Denli (29.05.2009), Дондог (28.05.2011)

----------


## Андрей Панфилов

> рад, что все такие умные. скорость исполнения отличается, как и стиль напева. 
> 
> у меня есть диск Chod Cutting Through Duailism - Chogyal Namkhai Norbu
> но он дурацкий. имхо


А что именно вам кажется дурацким в том диске?

Вот здесь можно купить хороший диск с записью объяснений и практики.

----------


## Aleksey L.

диск 1993 года и ННР исполняет очень медленно

----------


## Andrei Besedin

1993 - это старо? Хочется чего-то посовременнее, поритмичнее?
Есть один деятель, он чод на русский перевел и записал. Там отличный ритм у него. Местами рэггей, местами свинг.

Какой смысл практиковать учения учителя, если считать его исполнение "дурацким" или неподходящим? Вы же сами прекрасно знаете слова Падмасамбхавы, приводить их тут мне тоже никакого смысла нет  :Smilie:

----------

Naldjorpa (31.05.2009), Аньезка (30.05.2009), Вова Л. (30.05.2009), Дондог (28.05.2011), Марица (30.05.2009)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

Мелодия, мотив практики - неотъемлемая часть передачи. Есть книга, где текст практики отмечается ритмом, специальными значками.
Намкай Норбу Ринпоче исполняет Чод супер, аж муражки по коже.
У меня есть видеокассета, DVD-диск, и  отдельный аудиофайл. Но Вам, Ужж,  я не дам.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Дондог (28.05.2011)

----------


## Aleksey L.

да я и не прошу видео, ДВД и отдельный аудиофайл. 
после той моей фразы не найдется ни одного персонажа, кто поймет просьбу, изложенную в первой строке топика. ))
ну а как потрындеть - пжалста )

----------


## Марица

> рад, что все такие умные...


       Вообще-то Сангха терпеливо объясняет Вам необходимость интеграции с Учителем. Равно как и с его Методом. :Cool: 




> скорость исполнения отличается, как и стиль напева.


         Если практикуете непривязанность к стилю и темпу Мастера, зачем Вам стиль и темп Нины Робинсон? Создайте свой  :Embarrassment:  




> у меня есть диск Chod Cutting Through Duailism - Chogyal Namkhai Norbu
> но он дурацкий. имхо


           Не спешите ли с "отсечением"? Например,- почтения к записи Учителя?

----------

Pema Sonam (30.05.2009), Тант (10.08.2011)

----------


## Аньезка

Ужж, дело даже не в том, как ты назвал запись ННР (на почту пришел первый вариант твоего поста), а в том, что у тебя какие-то свои концепции относительно этой практики...и непонятно, зачем тебе ее делать с таким отношением?




> Притянув их крюком любви и сострадания, устроить для них праздник теплой плоти и крови, затем, когда они умиротворяются, насытившись, указать им путь к озарению полной свободы. Это суть учения нищей йогини Мачиг Лабдон.
> 
> можно перевести на русский так, обведя вокруг пальца болвана или козла, поднести ему свое теплое нутро в то время как он, движимый тремя ядами будет наслаждаться, совершаем хому и перерождаем его в своем мире по своим правилам. теперь ты - наш. Таково учение Ма, имеющей множество форм. ))) за сим усё

----------

Вова Л. (30.05.2009), Марица (30.05.2009)

----------


## Марица

Как все же необходима устойчивая практика 4 Безмерных!

----------


## PampKin Head

Надо со своими приоритетами разобраться и не относиться слишком серьезно к тому гоневу, которое, подобно "Красной Стреле", проносится по просторам ума.

Тогда может и придет понимание, что Нина Робинсон - не Элвис Пресли (который зашибато исполняет), а ННР - не Муслим Магомаев (который недостаточно зашибато жжот). А там уже недалеко и до божеств Мандалы Тела...

----------


## Aleksey L.

всем спасибо за стандартный флуд.

----------

Denli (31.05.2009), Homa Brut (05.06.2009), Дондог (28.05.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> всем спасибо за стандартный флуд.


Жаль, что ты своих простыней текста по теме Ваджраяны, Ваджрачарьев и любимой пожираемой тушки не озвучил. Тогда бы читающим стало очевидно, что тебе чод ни в исполнении Нины Робинсон, ни в исполнении Памелы Андерсон ваще не сдался...

P.S. Это я в к тому, что Ужж на других ресурсах неоднократно и развернуто излагал свое мнение о практике Ваджраяны, Йидамах и Дакини. Жалею, что логи не сохранял, иначе пространные "откровения" можно было бы выложить на всеобщее обозрение.

----------

Naldjorpa (31.05.2009), Аньезка (31.05.2009), Дмитрий Певко (31.05.2009), Дондог (28.05.2011), Кумо (31.05.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Модератор раздела, ау!
Denli, вам не надоело ещё?

----------


## Aleksey L.

еще раз спасиба

----------


## Aleksey L.

*Дмитрий Кармапенко*, привет
Мне как топик кастеру совершенно не нравится, во что скатилась тема. 
Если не возражаете, попросил бы удалить все сообщения кроме первого и закрыть тему. 
_______________________
Просьба озвучена внятно, все комментарии касательно темы можно писать в личку.

----------


## Модератор.Дзогчен

Всем, чьи сообщения удалены как оффтоп, особенно  Denli и Eternal Jew:
ПОМНИТЕ, ваджраяна опасное учение, а дзогчен ещё опаснее - продолжите в этом стиле и без доп.предупреждений отправитесь искупать карму в бан.

----------


## Модератор.Дзогчен

Eternal Jew отдыхает от увлекательных личных разборок до 07.06.2009, ~18:00

----------

Homa Brut (05.06.2009), Аким Иваныч (31.05.2009), Аньезка (31.05.2009), Кумо (31.05.2009)

----------


## Aleksey L.

ну, раз вмешался Модератор.Дзогчен , отвечу на высказывание Pumpkin Head, которое почему-то он не стер 




> Жаль, что ты своих простыней текста по теме Ваджраяны, Ваджрачарьев и любимой пожираемой тушки не озвучил. Тогда бы читающим стало очевидно, что тебе чод ни в исполнении Нины Робинсон, ни в исполнении Памелы Андерсон ваще не сдался...
> 
> P.S. Это я в к тому, что Ужж на других ресурсах неоднократно и развернуто излагал свое мнение о практике Ваджраяны, Йидамах и Дакини. Жалею, что логи не сохранял, иначе пространные "откровения" можно было бы выложить на всеобщее обозрение.


Вообще, уважаемый, тыквоголовый, ты мне не притяель и не дружище, чтоб с тобой панибратствовать. это раз. 

Дальше, простыней текста, вылитого в открытом ЧАТЕ на буддистов.нет по любой теме - это личное дело каждого. 
Остальные вирши твои - стандартное гонево с претензией на "широту познаний открытого ума". 

Вешать ярлыки и присасываться к людям со своим шлаком пустоголовым - антибуддийское занятие. Идите в песочницу играть в "полицейских", там будете умничать. 

Жаль, что этого не замечают приятствующие модераторы. 
_________________________________________________
Вам, пампкин, специально

----------

Homa Brut (05.06.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> ну, раз вмешался Модератор.Дзогчен , отвечу на высказывание Pumpkin Head, которое почему-то он не стер 
> 
> 
> Вообще, уважаемый, тыквоголовый, ты мне не притяель и не дружище, чтоб с тобой панибратствовать. это раз. 
> 
> Дальше, простыней текста, вылитого в открытом ЧАТЕ на буддистов.нет по любой теме - это личное дело каждого. 
> Остальные вирши твои - стандартное гонево с претензией на "широту познаний открытого ума". 
> 
> Вешать ярлыки и присасываться к людям со своим шлаком пустоголовым - антибуддийское занятие. Идите в песочницу играть в "полицейских", там будете умничать. 
> ...


Ужж, простой вопрос: ты - буддист?

----------


## Модератор.Дзогчен

Ещё пара замечаний ВСЕМ:
1. Обращайте внимание на оверквотинг. Ради ответа одной строкой не обязательно квотить 30. Понятно к кому я обращался?
2. Отвечать друг другу можно, а нарушать правила нельзя. 
Ответ Пампкина #17 остался потому, что он не нарушает правила и содержит общеизвестные сведения, касаеющиеся так же и вашего, Ужж, исходного вопроса. 
С другой стороны ответ Ужж #23 остаётся пока потому, что мне остался непонятен его содержательный смысл, кроме "фи". Может он там и есть. Однако если малосодержательные ответы продолжатся, то они будут тоже удаляться и такое общение быстро прекратится.

Так что всем успехов в конструктивном общении!

----------

Naldjorpa (01.06.2009), PampKin Head (31.05.2009)

----------

